# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Ne po guzi na Radio Vinkovcima

## božana

U petak 02. svibnja u 11,00 sati na Radio Vinkovcima gostovat će Roda Božana Matoš s temom obilježavanja Dana za odgoj bez batina. Poslušajte zašto fizičko kažnjavanje djece nije dobro, savjete za alternativne metode odgoja i podržite nas u akciji Ne po guzi!

----------

